# Air Lift Performance 3H



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Are you wondering what is involved in a typical Air Lift Performance 3H?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI6FbxvQn5A


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Are you wondering what is involved in a typical Air Lift Performance 3H?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI6FbxvQn5A




Please tell me that you were the hand model in this demonstration!!!!! .

Great job on the video, some good info in it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> Please tell me that you were the hand model in this demonstration!!!!! .
> 
> Great job on the video, some good info in it.


Why yes I am! You can see my hand pointing out the air line under the car. I am going places!!!:laugh:


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

I :heart: my 3H system.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

^ Me too! 3H :heart:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Why yes I am! You can see my hand pointing out the air line under the car. I am going places!!!:laugh:


haha, with those pointing skills, I was expecting you to show us where the emergency exits were.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Any idea when the airlift droid app will be live?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Sent you a pm [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAZZMAN! (Feb 23, 2003)

I am going to be installing 3h into my car good to hear people loven it 
what is this droid app


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Download it here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airliftcompany.alp3


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

Calling all guys with 3H kits..do you have any pictures of your height sensor installs on VW's???


----------

